# Job sites



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

What are the main job sites for finding work in Dubai? I use Bayt, GulfTalent, Monster Gulf and GNads4U. Any other sites?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

There's also dubizzle and naukrigulf.com


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks. Any other sites?



DesertStranded said:


> There's also dubizzle and naukrigulf.com


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Thanks. Any other sites?


dubai donkey


----------



## Lama (Oct 14, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Thanks. Any other sites?


:: Welcome to Kershaw Leonard ::


----------



## cloud9 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the links so far. Anymore?

Are there any specific to IT in Dubai?


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Jobs in Dubai? I heard that site is a total scam. They charge you around 100 bucks for the following reason (straight from the FAQs):



> Why is your service offered free to UAE residents and GCC Nationals and not other foreign nationals?
> 
> The law in UAE requires that we scrutinize every picture that is posted on the site in order to adhere to the strict law pertaining to posting pictures on websites. For UAE nationals and residents, our requirement is that they present a copy of their passport and visa, which act as legal validation for their identity and also serves the purpose of loading up a SnapShot for the candidate. For candidates from other countries, while we strongly encourage posting a resume SnapShot, it does require our staff to closely review and approve all images posted. This additional effort and resource is why we charge the deposit fee. Please note that having a picture resume SnapShot is always an advantage because 95% of our employers prefer to view candidates that have a complete resume SnapShot. If you do not wish to pay a deposit to secure a resume SnapShot and take advantage of its prominence on our main website portal, simply advise JID staff members via our contact support options located in your Temp Account. Jobs In Dubai offers a specialized recruitment service that is personalized to each candidates needs.


What about refund? Well, don't ask for it until half a year later, so that you will hopefully have forgotten about it.



> How does Jobs in Dubai refund the $92 CAD to its clients?
> 
> You can only have the processing fee refunded after 6 months / 180 days after being registered with Jobs in Dubai and have not been able to secure employment through us. You have to click on the "refund" button on the website and complete the refund form. Payments will be mailed out to your given address which can take from 4 to 6 weeks to process after receiving the refund request or alternatively credited back to the credit card initially used to make the payment. Please note that this service does not take into account currency fluctuations as we refund exactly the amount paid at time of registration.


ExPatrick, you are using the major job sites, but also try to contact the companies who are advertising for jobs directly and try to use recruitment agencies.


----------



## ltsummers (Dec 1, 2008)

Jobs in dubai is total scam. been over a year, no help from them at all, and requested my $$ back 6 months ago, with no luck...

stick with the ones mentioned thusfar, your best bet. 
The problem is they always list a ton of jobs, but are never in a hurry to reply, if ever..

good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*jobsindubai.co*



Ogri750 said:


> You could also try jobsindubai.com


Patrick, don't use jobsindubai.com, that site is a scam. they charge job seekers and they never find you a job. they're not even based in Dubai, they are somewhere in Canada! google them and you'll see loads of complains from people who got ripped off.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some of the recruiters recruiting Americans for Mideast ? I am interested in making a move to the GCC region but recruiters are hesitant in hiring from overseas, in the current market conditions. 

They tend to hire Europeans more so than the Americans.


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

dubaijobs.com
jobsindubai.com
expatriates.com
bayt.com
arabianbusiness.com/jobs
naukrigulf.com
emiratesgroupcareers.com
monster.com
gulftalent.com
khaleejtimes.com/appointment/
gnads4u.com/jobs


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

dubaijobs.com
jobsindubai.com
expatriates.com
bayt.com
arabianbusiness.com/jobs
naukrigulf.com
emiratesgroupcareers.com
monster.com
gulftalent.com
khaleejtimes.com/appointment/
gnads4u.com/jobs


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, 

I see you started looking for other jobs...any updates from current employer? Drop me a message with your email please so I can send you the extensive list of recruitement companies etc.


----------

